# Skin Tag



## HeelSpur

Has anyone here ever tried apple cider vinegar treatment for skin tags?

I'm gonna try it starting tonite after reading some good reports about it,
so hopefully I get good results.
Sounds better than tying a string around it til it falls off.


----------



## jersey girl

Let us know how it works!


----------



## acde

It worked for my DD just remember to protect the skin around with vaseline or udderbalm.


----------



## HeelSpur

acde said:


> It worked for my DD just remember to protect the skin around with vaseline or udderbalm.


OK, thanks for the tip.


----------



## mekasmom

My husband always had a big skin tag under his ear on the lobe. A piece of thread tied tight around it got rid of it in three days.


----------



## HeelSpur

mekasmom said:


> My husband always had a big skin tag under his ear on the lobe. A piece of thread tied tight around it got rid of it in three days.


Was it painful for him?


----------



## mekasmom

HeelSpur said:


> Was it painful for him?


No. He didn't feel anything, except sometimes the "leftover" thread tickling if it rubbed against his skin. You know, the short leftover ends of the thread hanging after the knot. But there is no pain in the papilloma or polyp skin tag thing itself.


----------



## olivehill

Nail clippers and an ice cube will get rid of it in seconds. Sterilize the clippers, hold the ice cub against the skin tag to get rid of most of the sensation, and clip it off. Barely even bleeds.


----------



## Grits57

It really depends on the location of the skin tag. If it is in the facial area or if the stalk is really substantial, I would have it removed by a professional.
I have removed skin tags from myself in the underarm area and inner thigh from myself. They usually form in areas of friction. 
Clean the scissor (or whatever you choose to snip with) well with alcohol.
If the stalk is small it hardly bleeds at all. A little pressure should control any bleeding.
But that's just me......


----------



## mekasmom

olivehill said:


> Nail clippers and an ice cube will get rid of it in seconds. Sterilize the clippers, hold the ice cub against the skin tag to get rid of most of the sensation, and clip it off. Barely even bleeds.


I tried that once with a little wart. It hurts! I prefer pain free ways to get rid of things like that.


----------



## danielsumner

I use nail clippers or nippers on any tags I can reach. The DW freaks out about it. My Dr. (is also a friend) yells at me to stop doing my own surgery. Takes a fraction of a second to clip it off, a little pressure to stop the little bit of blood. If needed a couple glasses of wine or a good stiff drink will take your mind off it.

Daniel


----------



## tinknal

mekasmom said:


> I tried that once with a little wart. It hurts! I prefer pain free ways to get rid of things like that.


Warts are different than skin tags I nip them off with a nail clipper with no pain at all.


----------



## wanda1950

Glad I'm not the only one guilty of do-it-yourself surgery.


----------



## HeelSpur

Well, apple cider vinegar didn't work for me, maybe I done something wrong.

I tired a piece of thread around one of them 5 days ago and its still pretty pink,
so I take it that the thread isn't tight enough.

The smaller one I clipped off with toe nail clippers following your advise.
Didn't feel a thing, but took several minutes to stop the minor bleeding.
So tomorrow I will remove the large one with the thread around it.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## marytx

DH has had a tag under his eye that kept getting bigger. About the time I was thinking of suggesting to him that he get it removed, he came out one day dabbing blood, tag gone. Oh, he said, it was starting to get in my vision, so I clipped it off.

Evidently he had asked a doctor some time back if there was any reason why he shouldn't just snip off tags, and the doctor had told him, no, just to do it clean.

This one bled a bit because of the location, not a good place for a bandaid. But he dabbed at it until it stopped and we are both glad it is gone.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Try Tea Tree Oil, too.


----------



## HeelSpur

Good grief, whats in the adhesive of a bandaid that would my skin swell up?
I put a bandaid on the skintag that I snipped in case it stated bleeding at night,
left it on today (basically forgot about it) and took it off a few minutes ago
to find out where the sticky part was is swelled.
This is a first for me so I'm clueless.


----------



## Oma2three

Just had a couple removed on my neck at the dermatologist. Kept bothering me when wearing necklaces. Did you know that insurance does not cover it?! It's considered cosmetic surgery.Anyway 2 tiny shots and got those little things burned off,no pain. Next time I'll snip them off myself. can't ask my husband to do it ,it would freak him out


----------



## jwal10

I have used vicks vapor rub to get rid of skin tags, takes a few applications. No EEK or blood....James


----------



## stamphappy

James, how to you use the vicks to get rid of them? Just smear and cover? I keep getting the darn things and would like to take care of them on my own. 

I had 21 removed by the doctors----using lidocaine shots and then the scalpel. They bled terribly and the sting from the shots was nasty. 

My girlfriend said her doctor uses a spray can with a substance that burns them off. 

I've heard of the string but I'm so squeamish. Oh, can the string method be used if the neck of the tag is rather thick?


----------



## wmsff

HeelSpur said:


> Good grief, whats in the adhesive of a bandaid that would my skin swell up?
> I put a bandaid on the skintag that I snipped in case it stated bleeding at night,
> left it on today (basically forgot about it) and took it off a few minutes ago
> to find out where the sticky part was is swelled.
> This is a first for me so I'm clueless.



Perhaps your allergic to the adhesive. I can use any band aid EXCEPT what the medical facilities use. Why do they all use the same stuff? [email protected]
I've been in CA and NY and the doctors, urgent care, blood draw, and hospitals all use the same dang bandaids! Whenever I've had something done, I always get the gauze and white tape, otherwise I'm a icky red mess within two hours.


----------



## jwal10

stamphappy said:


> James, how to you use the vicks to get rid of them? Just smear and cover? I keep getting the darn things and would like to take care of them on my own.


I just use a Qtip and work the Vicks vapor rub in good, right on the tag. It shrinks and goes away after 4-5 applications....James


----------



## lathermaker

I have a very sharp cuticle nipper that I use. Just sterilize it with some alcohol, grit my teeth and snip, snip, the offending thing is gone. The small ones I don't even feel, the larger ones can pinch just a bit. Ice on the larger ones help to numb it. 

I'd rather do my own surgery than have somebody come at me with a needle! eeeeeeeekkkkk


----------



## Lisa in WA

After a few months on a no sugar, low carb diet, all my skin tags disappeared. I didn't have any idea that was a common thing.


----------



## vicki in NW OH

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> After a few months on a no sugar, low carb diet, all my skin tags disappeared. I didn't have any idea that was a common thing.


Skin tags can be related to insulin resistance and diabetes, so I think your diet kind of makes sense as to why your skin tags disappeared.


----------



## fishhead

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> After a few months on a no sugar, low carb diet, all my skin tags disappeared. I didn't have any idea that was a common thing.


Did you lose weight?

I had a dark bump on my forearm for years and then one year I juice fasted for 7 days. The bump disappeared and has never come back.

My theory is that during starvation the body takes inventory and consumes the odd things like my bump.


----------



## Lisa in WA

fishhead said:


> Did you lose weight?
> 
> I had a dark bump on my forearm for years and then one year I juice fasted for 7 days. The bump disappeared and has never come back.
> 
> My theory is that during starvation the body takes inventory and consumes the odd things like my bump.


I did.


----------

